# Clueless! Need advice on embroidery machines.



## PinkLaser (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello,

I have a small print shop and we produce hundreds of printed tshirts a month - great, but lately, I've had numerous requests for embroidered goods. I have a small budget and am wondering if there is an affordable machine - doesn't have to do high volume, but does have to be able to do custom logos, not just stock stuff. I know that software has a lot to do with it, but need the machine to be compatible (?) 

I'm looking under $3000.00 - preferably in the 'lesser yet' range.

Can anyone help me? I really know nothing about sewing of any kind other than attaching a button.. by hand of course!

Your help is appreciated.
Chris


----------



## Aldy (Jun 29, 2007)

My experience says your budget is not realistic. You might find an adequate used machine and software for about $5000, but training would likely be an issue. If the demand is there, I would suggest purchasing a used or new single head from a reputable dealer. Yes, your budget would need to be much higher, but the payback should be there if the demand is really there. Just one opinion.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Get a brand new single head from tajima, barudan or swf, and a digitizing software. Since you already have a market, you will surely recover Your investment in a year or two.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

i'm also wanting 2 learn & add getting started with heat pressing too..any t-shirt vendors and good heat presses 2 buy would b a great help..i want 2 press on t-shirts & hoodies 2 start out..i already stitch on them with no trouble.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

It all depends on what you will be embroidering on. If you are going to do items just here and there you might look at the home embroidery machines (baby lock, brother etc..)if you are wanting to do a lot of items then look toward getting a commercial embroidery machine. Brother & Baby lock has a single head 9 needle machine that runs about $8000. I have a Barudan machine and I love it. If you are going that route I recommend Barudan. I would talk to several vendors about there machines and then decide from there.
Keep us posted on what you decide. 
If you have any ?'s just let us know we're here to help.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

SWF are great machines and priced really good if you decide to go the new route. Used is definently your only option I can think of for your price range.

U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology has a good section of commercial as well as private classifieds for new and used equipment. Might try looking there (forums section)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would say you need service and support close to you. Go with a major brand that has a dealer close to you that has technical support and training. In the meantime, you can always outsource your embroidery to a local shop.


----------

